# Long orgasms



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Oddnet said:


> It feels like a cleansing wave of tense relaxation that flow through the dick in pulsating force. I may also feel tingles in my legs at the same time, that is a good orgasm.


Oh. Not like a blacking out kind of feeling?


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

Jamaia said:


> Oh. Not like a blacking out kind of feeling?


There is a force that takes control during orgasm, not really a black out feeling I would say, but maybe something along those lines.


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

Oddnet said:


> If you had a penis on your right wrist, while holding a pencil, you could fulfill double penetration simultaneously. Penis in vagina and pencil in butt hole. Left hand is used to stimulate clitoris. *Insane-orgasmic-mega-fantastic!*


No pencils. Ouch! Interesting visual though! 



Jamaia said:


> Wow. Is there a risk of getting too used to that and loosing ability to orgasm without, seems pretty intense stimulation...?


While you can use it to stimulate orgasms, my friend uses it for "exercise". So far that's all I've done too. It has a training mode that makes your muscles contract and release. It doesn't hurt. It doesn't feel sexual really. Just feels interesting... Her long orgasms are happening during their typical sex routines since using this to strengthen the muscles.


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

ENIGMA15 said:


> I am capable of both types of O's.... I am not sure of length of time but, I have had some last minutes and then I have had continuous ones that happen back to back which is pretty much the same thing IMO. It is like a roller-coaster of awesome- right as soon as I go wayyyy up and start to come down it kicks wayyyy back up. : )


For me it is kind of similar, continuous ups and downs, and the longer they last the more the sensations spread over my body. So the overall feeling of a longer one is way more intense.


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

Oddnet said:


> I wish my orgasms were like female orgasms. I think my longest orgasm was like...a 5 second muscle power blast? It isn't fair being a man. I need an inbuilt vagina on my wrist, able to feel orgasms like women do. I'd fuck me so good.


. Talked to my friend. Her husband uses a penis pump. It helps him last much longer and also has longer, stronger orgasms. 



ENIGMA15 said:


> I am capable of both types of O's.... I am not sure of length of time but, I have had some last minutes and then I have had continuous ones that happen back to back which is pretty much the same thing IMO. It is like a roller-coaster of awesome- right as soon as I go wayyyy up and start to come down it kicks wayyyy back up. : )


Both as in clit and g-spot? I can have both last awhile and be intense if there is edging and lots of build up. Sensations are a bit different but the major difference for me is after clit orgasms I don't want to be touched anymore.. It's sensitive and uncomfortable. G-spot continues to feel fantastic afterwards. I've had more than one somewhat close together that way but definitely not back to back. Not yet anyway!


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

Oddnet said:


> If you had a penis on your right wrist, while holding a pencil, you could fulfill double penetration simultaneously. Penis in vagina and pencil in butt hole. Left hand is used to stimulate clitoris. *Insane-orgasmic-mega-fantastic!*


Not sure what just happened but I clicked something funny and Siri started reading this to me. My 16 year old son standing right here....


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Oddnet said:


> I wish my orgasms were like female orgasms. I think my longest orgasm was like...a 5 second muscle power blast? It isn't fair being a man. I need an inbuilt vagina on my wrist, able to feel orgasms like women do. I'd fuck me so good.





IDontThinkSo said:


>


How to Have Non-Ejaculatory Orgasms: a Step-by-Step Guide

You're welcome :wink:


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

HermioneG said:


> Not sure what just happened but I clicked something funny and Siri started reading this to me. My 16 year old son standing right here....


Aouhh... XD

What was his reaction?


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

Oddnet said:


> Aouhh... XD
> 
> What was his reaction?


It got to "pencil" and I got the sound off. So it was just a goofy sentence. His sense of humor is as twisted as mine so all is well. We both laughed and moved on.


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

How about the other guys on the thread describe their male orgasms? 
*makes the most adorable face you've ever (not) seen*
@IDontThinkSo @Tropes

And you guys are welcome to join @Obv @Desthro


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

HypernovaGirl said:


> How about the other guys on the thread describe their male orgasms?
> *makes the most adorable face you've ever (not) seen*
> @*IDontThinkSo* @*Tropes*
> 
> And you guys are welcome to join @*Obv* @*Desthro*


Oh well, it's just like you.. it varies. Strong, weak.. Never exceeded 10s I guess.



Tropes said:


> You're welcome :wink:


Yeah yeah, I know. It's on my super long to-do list along with licking my own anus.


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Yeah yeah, I know. It's on my super long to-do list.


And you cock? Also super long?


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

HypernovaGirl said:


> And you cock? Also super long?


Nah, my cock is like its owner, average size in great shape. Why you ask?


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Why you ask?


Why not ask? :tongue:


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

HypernovaGirl said:


> Why not ask? :tongue:


Hello. I just need to know before I approach you for real: 

How long of a cock can your vagina take before it becomes too painful? Thank you for your understanding!


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

Oddnet said:


> Hello. I just need to know before I approach you for real:
> 
> How long of a cock can your vagina take before it becomes too painful? Thank you for your understanding!


I guess the longest I took was about 5-6 hours on a day (not straight) and my vagina was perfectly fine. Well, that is not entirely true. It was sensitive, but I could handle it just fine. Now this is true. :wink:


----------



## Obv (Oct 27, 2015)

Glad you asked @HypernovaGirl. What most guys her are describing is the power pump quick release. It was the only way I used to know how. But I've learnt the secrets of edging. Keep your self right at the brink as long as possible. She can do this with her mouth and hands if she can read you well enough, assuming the guy has any self control. Or I can do it in her, by slow, long gentle love making. Right when you can hold it any longer stop. Good time to go down on her. When you got some umph back go back up and pound, then go back to edging. When you both had enough, finally with the most delicate touching keep yourself on the brink as long as humanly possible, and when it does FINALLY happen bottom out, leave itbthere abd kiss her.

Best. Longest. Most intense. Orgasms. Ever. 15/20 seconds even at my age, not as healthy as I could be.

I couldn't properly respond without describing how to achieve it. Edging. It's a real thing. This can also be done solo and manually.


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

HypernovaGirl said:


> I guess the longest I took was about 5-6 hours on a day (not straight) and my vagina was perfectly fine. Well, that is not entirely true. It was sensitive, but I could handle it just fine. Now this is true. :wink:


I thought we were talking about dick size. Whatever...


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

Oddnet said:


> I thought we were talking about dick size.


:laughing: I just read your post "how long" and thought how long in terms of time... Forgot about the context :laughing:
Never tried anything longer than 8.6.. Can't know the limit until I try it and can't take it


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

HypernovaGirl said:


> Can't know the limit until I try it and can't take it


True that! If you never find the cock of your life that will please your top limit, you can always ask him to fist you and see how long in time and length he can pump it.


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

Obv said:


> Glad you asked @HypernovaGirl. What most guys her are describing is the power pump quick release. It was the only way I used to know how. But I've learnt the secrets of edging. Keep your self right at the brink as long as possible. She can do this with her mouth and hands if she can read you well enough, assuming the guy has any self control. Or I can do it in her, by slow, long gentle love making. Right when you can hold it any longer stop. Good time to go down on her. When you got some umph back go back up and pound, then go back to edging. When you both had enough, finally with the most delicate touching keep yourself on the brink as long as humanly possible, and when it does FINALLY happen bottom out, leave itbthere abd kiss her.
> 
> Best. Longest. Most intense. Orgasms. Ever. 15/20 seconds even at my age, not as healthy as I could be.
> 
> I couldn't properly respond without describing how to achieve it. Edging. It's a real thing. This can also be done solo and manually.


What about super longs ones of at least 2 minutes for the female? What was the longest you gave her?


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

Oddnet said:


> True that! If you never find the cock of your life that will please your top limit, you can always ask him to fist you and see how long in time and length he can pump it.



Have to admit that was actually tried already :laughing:


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

HypernovaGirl said:


> Have to admit that was actually tried already :laughing:


Why settle for a fist, when there are legs?


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

Oddnet said:


> Why settle for a fist, when there are legs?


*Tried*. Not accomplished. :tongue:


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

HypernovaGirl said:


> *Tried*. Not accomplished. :tongue:


*Tight* vagina, bro!


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

HypernovaGirl said:


> Why not ask? :tongue:


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

IDontThinkSo said:


>


But I don't see why it took you two hours to do this. :tongue:


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

The tension and stimulation in the muscles and nerves becomes ... expectant. This is a challenge for men. The key role for men is the providence of sperm ... and that is an ejaculation thing. So, orgasm assumes a role of subservience to that end. This becomes ... VERY annoying.

The blackout referred to is nothing at all other than the blockage of the consciousness to the orgasmic moment such that control is handed over to the mechanistic part of the body. Tense muscles and draw scrotal sack tight to pressurize the load of sperm. At that point you are just dealing with a reflex action. This is, in most men, like a splash of cold water on the continuity of the moment. It sucks terribly.

But, we can get beyond it. It is not easy at all. You have to consciously block the mechanistic signal. This is what is meant by Chi control methods known as spine swallowing or usually something similar. You interrupt the signal and process it differently and prevent the mechanistic reflex. It's still hard and I did it first 27 years ago. 

I have learned to bring myself to orgasmic excitement by meditation without a partner. Indeed some inspiring moments in real life can bring me to it. The spine swallow sometimes acts on its own now. Ejaculation is not required. This takes special moments and is very rare, even for me.

One thing I have not mastered is the anti-boner part. Ha ha! That damn pole in pants look is just so unfair. Embarrassing in situations that are sexual without sex for sure, but, WAY way more embarrassing in situations where the orgasmic nature of experience itself is the content and not sex at all, but, BOING! Antenna tuned in. Throbbing awareness and frankly, over any length of time, pain. This is much reduced if you get ejaculation out of the way and THEN meditate. But that state is also a bit depleted and less crisp.

Really a hard on is just appreciating any moment fully and should not have solely the base sexual stigma it does. Too many people do not understand this. It's anti-life to not understand this.

Anyway, orgasms, yes, probably 10 minutes or more, both before and after ejaculation. Practice with morning wood. It's easy to slide into the right state there.


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

@series0 I am not familiar with Chi control methods (spine swallowing). 

When my orgasms are longer than 30 sec. it does reach my entire spine or at least most of it.
It feels like a pressure but at the same time expansion and some sort of rigidity, electricity and warmth.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

HypernovaGirl said:


> But I don't see why it took you two hours to do this. :tongue:


Sometimes I'm a busy man.. Randomly busy I guess.


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

You're the man @series0

One state of mind that I am developing is a form of relaxation that makes me feel pulsating orgasmic tingles through my legs down to the tip of my toes. I can do it a couple of times in a row, then the effect becomes weaker and I have to recharge.

Idk know how I do it, I just do it with relaxed focus. And I don't really know how I came up with the idea. I wonder what that feeling will develop into when it is mastered. Do you have any idea?


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Sometimes I'm a busy man.. Randomly busy I guess.


And I am too busy right now to respond to this... :laughing:


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

Oddnet said:


> Idk know how I do it, I just do it with relaxed focus.


This thing sounds familiar to me. I kind of don't know how I do it. On all my strongest orgasms (including the 2 min. one obviously) I was never purposefully trying to focus too hard on _how to do it_... I mean I was totally aware, but not "totally in control" (if that makes any sense). And I was always on top on the long lasting ones.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

HypernovaGirl said:


> @*series0* I am not familiar with Chi control methods (spine swallowing).
> 
> When my orgasms are longer than 30 sec. it does reach my entire spine or at least most of it.
> It feels like a pressure but at the same time expansion and some sort of rigidity, electricity and warmth.


I have not examined this page entirely for correctness, but, it is along the right path.

Solo "Energy" Circulation Practices | Your Brain On Porn


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

HypernovaGirl said:


> This thing sounds familiar to me. I kind of don't know how I do it. On all my strongest orgasms (including the 2 min. one obviously) I was never purposefully trying to focus too hard on _how to do it_... I mean I was totally aware, but not "totally in control" (if that makes any sense). And I was always on top on the long lasting ones.


Do you mean when you have sex? I meant when I just lay or sit down by myself.


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

Oddnet said:


> Do you mean when you have sex? I meant when I just lay or sit down by myself.


I got that part, obviously (or not). I was just comparing the sensations in both cases


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Oddnet said:


> You're the man @*series0*
> 
> One state of mind that I am developing is a form of relaxation that makes me feel pulsating orgasmic tingles through my legs down to the tip of my toes. I can do it a couple of times in a row, then the effect becomes weaker and I have to recharge.
> 
> Idk know how I do it, I just do it with relaxed focus. And I don't really know how I came up with the idea. I wonder what that feeling will develop into when it is mastered. Do you have any idea?


The orgasm can develop into a full body experience. Chi is both circulatory and nerve energy related and more than that as well. The moment of orgasm to me is a connection to purer consciousness. It has experiential truth embedded within it in a way that is as profound as most people make orgasm futile and craved, if you follow me. 

It is necessarily true that more accurate and thus detailed and 'loud' sensation is for lack of a better term, a higher plane of truth, more advanced, the next step, etc. If you are in a human body as a cell, the one that 'knows' what is going on is the nerve(s). Yet we decry people for being sensitive. In some ways it is right. You receive the signal. If you overreact to fear, anger, desire, you fail and you should be ... restrained. But you are supposed to restrain yourself. It is the ultimate lesson of balance.

If you wisely naturally seek balance, follow your inclinations. I think UNBROKEN people do that all the time. BROKEN people, and you will see me use that terminology a lot, accept blocks they put on their own seeking. They in effect shut down. They do not naturally seek growth and life. They are more dead than those who do. But in fairness, I should not use the term broken as it implies a final state more thoroughly than the term blocked does. BUt there is truth in the term broken. That is to say, such people have actually broken the connection. It takes more than moving stuff around to fix them. They separated parts. The verbs required to fuse those parts back together are more invasive and intimate, like surgery, than just moving stuff or motivation. So maybe broken is right.

Anyway ... blah blah blah. Sneeze.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

HypernovaGirl said:


> *How about the other guys on the thread describe their male orgasms?*
> *makes the most adorable face you've ever (not) seen*
> @Tropes


Sure.

@IDontThinkSo 's orgasms are short and task oriented, but he'll usually loose interest before they are over, they generally range between an inspired fast and furious and a slow unfocused and barely pleasurable build up for the sole purpose of getting rid of sexual frustration. His first thought after an orgasm is "Finally!".

@Obv sets up his own masturbation dates, he will use mood lighting, have a nice drink, and put on some good music he secretly finds erotic, mostly Polish Polka. He will then masturbate for hours at a time without viewing orgasms as the purpose until the very end, simply enjoying the sensation and laughing at jokes stemming from his own fantasies. Eventually he finds a fantasy that that pushes him over the edge, it will be short but intense. His first thought after an orgasm is "Over already?".

@Oddnet has a more specialized format, he will start tender and loving fantasies to get turned on initially, but then move to violent BDSM revenge fantasies at girls who rejected him in his long past. It has become so formulaic for him that it developed into a fetish, he is unable to actually feel attracted to girls who show any sign of liking him, and not for lack of trying. His orgasms are as much of a violent adrenaline rush as they are orgasms. His first thought after an orgasm is "Why can't I stop doing this?".

@Desthro 's orgasms are the ultimate mixture of over confidence and secretly wishing to be a sub. While almost anyone who smiles at him is going to join is fantasy harem once he's alone, he wishes for nothing more then to be a passive trophy stripped of all agency. The harem will argue and squabble, and sometimes even fight for the death or wrestle each other off of him to get a ride, and whoever wins makes him hers. His orgasms are the most intense of all four as he fantasizes about loosing himself in submission, and his first thought after an orgasm is "If only women were this honest with themselves".



* *




What? She said we should describe the other guys male orgasms


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Tropes said:


> Sure.
> 
> @*IDontThinkSo* 's orgasms are short and task oriented, but he'll usually loose interest before they are over, they generally range between an inspired fast and furious and a slow unfocused and barely pleasurable build up for the sole purpose of getting rid of sexual frustration. His first thought after an orgasm is "Finally!".


Nope.


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

series0 said:


> The orgasm can develop into a full body experience. Chi is both circulatory and nerve energy related and more than that as well. The moment of orgasm to me is a connection to purer consciousness. It has experiential truth embedded within it in a way that is as profound as most people make orgasm futile and craved, if you follow me.
> 
> It is necessarily true that more accurate and thus detailed and 'loud' sensation is for lack of a better term, a higher plane of truth, more advanced, the next step, etc. If you are in a human body as a cell, the one that 'knows' what is going on is the nerve(s). Yet we decry people for being sensitive. In some ways it is right. You receive the signal. If you overreact to fear, anger, desire, you fail and you should be ... restrained. But you are supposed to restrain yourself. It is the ultimate lesson of balance.
> 
> ...


The orgasm that I had a few days ago was in fact a very unique experience that spread all over my body and mind. 
And that article comparing it to meditation made me realise that apparently my body seems to find a natural way of experiencing these things without me "trying them." I experienced what I believe to be meditation twice in my life and I wasn't "purposefully trying" but I was completely connected with my whole self in those moments.
This purer consciousness that you spoke of seems to make sense when I think of the state of mind I am getting at when experiencing both orgasm or meditation.
It is almost like I do it in the reversed way perhaps? I don't make a "decision" before. It simply starts to happen.


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

series0 said:


> The orgasm can develop into a full body experience. Chi is both circulatory and nerve energy related and more than that as well. The moment of orgasm to me is a connection to purer consciousness. It has experiential truth embedded within it in a way that is as profound as most people make orgasm futile and craved, if you follow me.
> 
> It is necessarily true that more accurate and thus detailed and 'loud' sensation is for lack of a better term, a higher plane of truth, more advanced, the next step, etc. If you are in a human body as a cell, the one that 'knows' what is going on is the nerve(s). Yet we decry people for being sensitive. In some ways it is right. You receive the signal. If you overreact to fear, anger, desire, you fail and you should be ... restrained. But you are supposed to restrain yourself. It is the ultimate lesson of balance.
> 
> ...


Bless you!

Restraining certain overreactions I can agree with, but is it healthy to restrain reactions? The feelings you described are to be observed and accepted, instead of letting it get control over your actions. The word restrain sounds imprisoning to me, I am not sure what you mean. Do you mean the restraining of the ego?


----------



## HugtheVoid (Jul 4, 2016)

HermioneG said:


> Haha. I guess if I had a penis, I'd put it on my left wrist. On the right, it would just get in the way of me using a pencil.
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine recommended a toy after going from a few pleasant multiple orgasms, to 30+minutes of orgasms over and over and over. She said it's like "kegals on crack." I ordered one immediately. vibrators & dildos â€“ eStim kegel exercises It was scary turning on the electricity the first time, but now I'm good. It's quite fun!


Why is it staged on a day planner?


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

HugtheVoid said:


> Why is it staged on a day planner?


To make the responsible, organized woman feel ok sticking electricity up her hooha. It's a sense of duty.


----------



## HugtheVoid (Jul 4, 2016)

HermioneG said:


> To make the responsible, organized woman feel ok sticking electricity up her hooha. It's a sense of duty.


Well, hell, I better get one. Me and my hooha are neglecting our responsibilities.


Edit: Now I have that bouncing around in my head to the tune of "Me & My Shadow." Walking down the avenue...


----------



## Obv (Oct 27, 2015)

HypernovaGirl said:


> What about super longs ones of at least 2 minutes for the female? What was the longest you gave her?


I'm not going to put a time on it but once it starts what's needed is to continue in a precise & consistent manner to keep it going. In order to prolong them or ensure multiple orgasns, it needs to be vaginal as opposed to clitoral. This likely directly relates to my description of male edging vs a quick pump & dump. I'm not suggesting not stimulating the clit at all, but the orgasm itself has to originate from deep, vaginal (g spot?) stimulation in a slow manner that builds to a point of explosion that is kept going with similar stimulation. There is also the mental aspect, in that she needs to be comfortable with her partner & sexuality. Any attempt to overthink it purposely extend it on her part will cause it to stop. She needs to just completly let go and let it happen.


----------



## HugtheVoid (Jul 4, 2016)

I _really_ don't like sharing much on these topics, but I'm really curious. Just be forewarned that I might not be inclined to give a lot of follow-up. So....does anyone else have cervical?


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

HypernovaGirl said:


> The orgasm that I had a few days ago was in fact a very unique experience that spread all over my body and mind.
> And that article comparing it to meditation made me realise that apparently my body seems to find a natural way of experiencing these things without me "trying them." I experienced what I believe to be meditation twice in my life and I wasn't "purposefully trying" but I was completely connected with my whole self in those moments.
> This purer consciousness that you spoke of seems to make sense when I think of the state of mind I am getting at when experiencing both orgasm or meditation.
> It is almost like I do it in the reversed way perhaps? I don't make a "decision" before. It simply starts to happen.


I was so amazingly crushed to be leaving a woman I knew once. It was a tough decision and not at all something that felt natural, but it was ultimately right. We were so in tune with one another that my several minute verbal goodbye culminated in a step towards her and I just touched her ... and she came. 

It was ... definitely an ego moment and yet, you know, so sad, and so ... resigned. We had to part ways. The hug following was a continuous and longterm experience. I cannot forget it now. I never will. 

The reverse way you describe is not reverse at all. I find in very in-tune.


----------



## Obv (Oct 27, 2015)

HugtheVoid said:


> I _really_ don't like sharing much on these topics, but I'm really curious. Just be forewarned that I might not be inclined to give a lot of follow-up. So....does anyone else have cervical?


Cervical, g-spot, (deep) vaginal. I think these are all basically describing the same thing, as opposed to clitoral orgasms. I described some of my experience with how they can differ in the post above your. They are definitely a much more intense, possibly prolonged, and subject to multiple, that a clitoral orgasm, which can become immediately sensative, similar to the make glans after he ejaculates.


----------



## series0 (Feb 18, 2013)

Oddnet said:


> Bless you!
> 
> Restraining certain overreactions I can agree with, but is it healthy to restrain reactions? The feelings you described are to be observed and accepted, instead of letting it get control over your actions. The word restrain sounds imprisoning to me, I am not sure what you mean. Do you mean the restraining of the ego?


Full release is just chaos. It takes restraint, focused release, to maximize. This requires involvement, meaning, you cannot just let go and that is all. If you do, it's just a blossom, an atomic explosion. But if you restain various aspects of it, you prolong it, you focus it, you have aim. You can be involved. Your ego is then included. You are not at the mercy of all. You are part of all because you are involved. The feeling of being included and demanding it, accepting it, is amazing. Either surrender OR domination separately is insufficient. What I am describing is BOTH simultaneously.


----------



## HugtheVoid (Jul 4, 2016)

Obv said:


> Cervical, g-spot, (deep) vaginal. I think these are all basically describing the same thing, as opposed to clitoral orgasms. I described some of my experience with how they can differ in the post above your. They are definitely a much more intense, possibly prolonged, and subject to multiple, that a clitoral orgasm, which can become immediately sensative, similar to the make glans after he ejaculates.


They aren't the same. I have cervical, g-spot, and clitoral. They are 3 different orgasms in 3 different parts of the anatomy. Don't take offense, but we'll be strapping on our ice skates in hell before I ever ask a man about a woman's orgasms. Or vice versa, for that matter.

But, I appreciate the input from the partner's perspective.


----------



## Obv (Oct 27, 2015)

HugtheVoid said:


> They aren't the same. I have cervical, g-spot, and clitoral. They are 3 different orgasms in 3 different parts of the anatomy. Don't take offense, but we'll be strapping on our ice skates in hell before I ever ask a man about a woman's orgasms. Or vice versa, for that matter.
> 
> But, I appreciate the input from the partner's perspective.


I'm always open to learning and take offence to nothing. Please explain the experience each provide and tips on how one achieves each. I hope I didn't come off as implying there are simply two orgasmic experiences (clitoral and other), as each experience can be unique in some way, Ineas just unaware that vaginal, gspot and cervical were dustict things. It's also possible were are describing similar things using different words or terms of phrases. For example, I suggested vaginal can result in prolonged, minute+ long full body organisims. But they don't always. Maybe you are calling the are just applying different names for these.

You're an I aren't you. INFJ? Just checked... INTJ. Of course you don't understand how/why I've spent more time interested in my partners orgasms that my own, and might have done insight into them.


----------



## HugtheVoid (Jul 4, 2016)

Obv said:


> I'm always open to learning and take offence to nothing. Please explain the experience each provide and tips on how one achieves each. I hope I didn't come off as implying there are simply two orgasmic experiences (clitoral and other), as each experience can be unique in some way, Ineas just unaware that vaginal, gspot and cervical were dustict things. It's also possible were are describing similar things using different words or terms of phrases. For example, I suggested vaginal can result in prolonged, minute+ long full body organisims. But they don't always. Maybe you are calling the are just applying different names for these.
> 
> You're an I aren't you. INFJ? Just checked... INTJ. Of course you don't understand how/why I've spent more time interested in my partners orgasms that my own, and might have done insight into them.


Do you suppose my INTJness limits my _comprehension_ of things in some fundamental way?

You may feel free to input each of those terms into the almighty Google and learn the differences, debates, and controversies at length. It is a much better place to start with knowledge acquisition than one woman's subjective experience. I've already stated above that I'm uncomfortable sharing a lot in this topic, which is something that is actually attributable to my type.


----------



## Obv (Oct 27, 2015)

HugtheVoid said:


> Do you suppose my INTJness limits my _comprehension_ of things in some fundamental way?
> 
> You may feel free to input each of those terms into the almighty Google and learn the differences, debates, and controversies at length. It is a much better place to start with knowledge acquisition than one woman's subjective experience. I've already stated above that I'm uncomfortable sharing a lot in this topic, which is something that is actually attributable to my type.


It was you that suggested my comprehension of my parters experience was too limited to offer a valid opinion on. It's simply that you don't understand how I use my Ne live my partners experiences with them in ways you don't. You don't read your partners in the same way I do, so have trouble understanding how I can relate to the experience of my partners in such a detailed and intimate fashion. It's ok, and nothing to argue about.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

ENIGMA15 said:


> Could you elaborate on the male orgasm instead of pencils? I am more interested in hearing what it feels like to a guy than a wrist or ....


i don't know what the longest i've had is, but it felt like at least ten seconds, which is almost too much comparatively... 
i imagine it isn't too far off from what a woman feels (though, there has to be greater variance for women). 
you still have to be "in the mode" and catch it right. sometimes it feels pretty lackluster, as all you did was expel something. other times, you can keep it right on the edge and kind of lose yourself in the upkeep of not letting it fall too far to the point where it all has to begin again, and also keeping it from spilling over that line. 

sometimes it can lead to a rocking sort of motion, where your whole body flexes--where it feels good and only adds to the experience to feel specific muscles in your legs and back and arms and neck contract as if they were hooked up to electrodes... 

other than longevity of orgasm, and multiple orgasms, is it really all that different? everyone is so prone to making female orgasms seem like something mysterious (because they haven't witnessed it--lol, just messing), but is that actually the case, or is it just a holdover from a period of time when female sexuality was forced to be "mysterious"? 

i can usually feel the other person riding an edge with me, and that's how i try to get in tune with them. and judging by what happens, and each of us feeding off the other, i would think... again, that there isn't too much of a difference. 
things can still be heightened in a way, but stimulation of the body that isn't technically "sexual" in nature (like caressing the abdomen, or squeezing and pulling a shoulder down), in the same way, for both, after a period of time and increased arousal...


----------



## HugtheVoid (Jul 4, 2016)

Obv said:


> It was you that suggested my comprehension of my parters experience was too limited to offer a valid opinion on. It's simply that you don't understand how I use my Ne live my partners experiences with them in ways you don't. You don't read your partners in the same way I do, so have trouble understanding how I can relate to the experience of my partners in such a detailed and intimate fashion. It's ok, and nothing to argue about.



To clarify, I would never ask for a man to tell me about a woman's experience of orgasms, nor ask a woman to tell me about a man's. The information is already subjective and nebulous coming directly from the experiencer, but when you take it one remove from the source, it isn't worth shit as data. And my first question was clearly directed at women who might also experience what I do. Since there's no way you could tell me about what you experience in your vagina, the value of your input is limited to me.

I don't know shit about you or your level of understanding with your partner in bed, and you sure as fuck don't know anything about mine, so QUIT MAKING ABSOLUTE STATEMENTS ABOUT ME WHEN YOU DON'T KNOW DICK.


----------



## Obv (Oct 27, 2015)

HugtheVoid said:


> To clarify, I would never ask for a man to tell me about a woman's experience of orgasms, nor ask a woman to tell me about a man's. The information is already subjective and nebulous coming directly from the experiencer, but when you take it one remove from the source, it isn't worth shit as data. And my first question was clearly directed at women who might also experience what I do. Since there's no way you could tell me about what you experience in your vagina, the value of your input is limited to me.
> 
> I don't know shit about you or your level of understanding with your partner in bed, and you sure as fuck don't know anything about mine, so QUIT MAKING ABSOLUTE STATEMENTS ABOUT ME WHEN YOU DON'T KNOW DICK.


lol... introverts. Get use to opinions that don't agree with you and try to take them constructively.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Oddnet said:


> I wish my orgasms were like female orgasms. I think my longest orgasm was like...a 5 second muscle power blast? It isn't fair being a man. I need an inbuilt vagina on my wrist, able to feel orgasms like women do. I'd fuck me so good.


I've heard that some of that stuff is possible with prostate stimulation (which would make sense since it's the "male g spot", shouldn't it do essentially the same thing as a female g spot?). I was skeptical so I even looked for pornos for proof :tongue:Can't speak from personal experience though. It doesn't seem to be too successful with partnered sex like with masturbation. So to me it's like what's the point if you can't share the fun? :laughing: So I mostly feel like you. Haha. Also, there seem to be varying results from it, so either there's still technique learning involved, or it's not possible for all men.


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

series0 said:


> Full release is just chaos. It takes restraint, focused release, to maximize. This requires involvement, meaning, you cannot just let go and that is all. If you do, it's just a blossom, an atomic explosion. But if you restain various aspects of it, you prolong it, you focus it, you have aim.


Not sure what you mean with full release is chaos. I am not restraining anything and I feel fine. However, focus is of course important.

What various aspects are you restraining?



> You can be involved. Your ego is then included. You are not at the mercy of all. You are part of all because you are involved. The feeling of being included and demanding it, accepting it, is amazing. Either surrender OR domination separately is insufficient. What I am describing is BOTH simultaneously.


I don't really understand what your text mean. It often feel as your writings are very internal, it makes it difficult for me to understand you. Maybe it is because I am not used to reading at all...


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

ninjahitsawall said:


> I've heard that some of that stuff is possible with prostate stimulation (which would make sense since it's the "male g spot", shouldn't it do essentially the same thing as a female g spot?). I was skeptical so I even looked for pornos for proof :tongue:Can't speak from personal experience though. It doesn't seem to be too successful with partnered sex like with masturbation. So to me it's like what's the point if you can't share the fun? :laughing: So I mostly feel like you. Haha. Also, there seem to be varying results from it, so either there's still technique learning involved, or it's not possible for all men.


5 Steps to Achieving an Amazing Prostate-Assisted Orgasm | Alternet

It works best in conjunction with a lot of frontal stimulation, not instead. For sex it's best as the added layer for a blowjob or anal in conjunction with a handjob. It's an awesome enhancer but not it's no replacement. I've known people who say they cam cum from anilingus alone but for me it tickles too much and ruins the mood.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

HermioneG said:


> . Talked to my friend. Her husband uses a penis pump. It helps him last much longer and also has longer, stronger orgasms.
> 
> 
> 
> Both as in clit and g-spot? I can have both last awhile and be intense if there is edging and lots of build up. Sensations are a bit different but the major difference for me is after clit orgasms I don't want to be touched anymore.. It's sensitive and uncomfortable. G-spot continues to feel fantastic afterwards. I've had more than one somewhat close together that way but definitely not back to back. Not yet anyway!


3 then : ) I was referring to a muscle O and squirting O. Sorry, did not even incorporate the clit.


----------



## HermioneG (Jul 1, 2015)

ENIGMA15 said:


> 3 then : ) I was referring to a muscle O and squirting O. Sorry, did not even incorporate the clit.





HugtheVoid said:


> They aren't the same. I have cervical, g-spot, and clitoral. They are 3 different orgasms in 3 different parts of the anatomy. Don't take offense.


Shit. Looks like I have some work to do. Lol. Actually exploring this subject anyway recently and realizing I've got lots of learning to do. As an INTJ I don't like to give up on something until I've mastered it. On another thread a few months ago @drmiller100 mentioned a whole bunch of other types of orgasms. Like 12 maybe?


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

HugtheVoid said:


> To clarify, I would never ask for a man to tell me about a woman's experience of orgasms, nor ask a woman to tell me about a man's. The information is already subjective and nebulous coming directly from the experiencer, but when you take it one remove from the source, it isn't worth shit as data. And my first question was clearly directed at women who might also experience what I do. Since there's no way you could tell me about what you experience in your vagina, the value of your input is limited to me.
> 
> I don't know shit about you or your level of understanding with your partner in bed, and you sure as fuck don't know anything about mine, so QUIT MAKING ABSOLUTE STATEMENTS ABOUT ME WHEN YOU DON'T KNOW DICK.


This is a little much don't you think? He's just an ENTP asking for clarification. 





Obv said:


> I'm always open to learning and take offence to nothing. Please explain the experience each provide and tips on how one achieves each. I hope I didn't come off as implying there are simply two orgasmic experiences (clitoral and other), as each experience can be unique in some way, Ineas just unaware that vaginal, gspot and cervical were dustict things. It's also possible were are describing similar things using different words or terms of phrases. For example, I suggested vaginal can result in prolonged, minute+ long full body organisims. But they don't always. Maybe you are calling the are just applying different names for these.
> 
> You're an I aren't you. INFJ? Just checked... INTJ. Of course you don't understand how/why I've spent more time interested in my partners orgasms that my own, and might have done insight into them.


K Obv, tl;dr version: 

The clitoral one should be Obv to you  Direct stimulation = No. It's enjoyable but it feels incomplete in a sense. 
G spot: Closer to the entrance of the vagina, toward the front wall. It's literally the first thing you find if you curl your fingers toward her front, right by the pubic bone, you just need to press it correctly, and bladder status also makes a difference, fuller = more intense. Pressure on the perineum prior to orgasm can also heighten things quite a bit. This is the good stuff. It's much, much more satisfying and feels complete, if you play your cards right it can be a full body experience. 
Cervical: The cervix is the entrance to the uterus and it starts where the vagina ends basically. If you're too long for a woman, what you hit if you don't control your thrusts is the cervix, hurts like a bitch and we'll hate you for it. I've never experienced an orgasm of this type so I can't really comment on how to obtain it, but hopefully this clarifies things.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

HermioneG said:


> Shit. Looks like I have some work to do. Lol. Actually exploring this subject anyway recently and realizing I've got lots of learning to do. As an INTJ I don't like to give up on something until I've mastered it. On another thread a few months ago @*drmiller100* mentioned a whole bunch of other types of orgasms. Like 12 maybe?


5 major types.
clitoral orgasm
g-spot orgasm, one variation is squirting
vaginal orgasm. penis penetration, best reached if the fit is good, woman on top.
anal orgasm
nipple orgasm, aka "full body". Very rare, but reportedly different than the rest.

There are stories of few others, but they tend to be variations of one of the base 5 imo.

Almost NO women have all 5. Most women have one or 2 varieties. clitoral is by far the most common. vaginal second.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

i wonder if i'm capable of nipple orgasms, anybody else want to find out with me? :happy:


----------



## Obv (Oct 27, 2015)

Nell said:


> This is a little much don't you think? He's just an ENTP asking for clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I will take your call I'm meant as is, since it's well-intentioned. However, you were grossly miss understanding my knowledge of female anatomy and the reproductive system. I could draw a diagram right now that any female gynaecologist would complement. For example, I am well aware that the cervix itself doesn't have any nerve endings whereas the G spot is packed with them. This is why I was generalizing all vaginal orgasms, but do understand that the intensity and physical responses can vary. There may be something called cervical orgasms, but they are not caused by stimulation of the cervix itself. How could they if the cervix doesn't have any nerves?


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Obv said:


> IHow could they if the cervix doesn't have any nerves?


maybe you are "the expert", but lots of ladies report they don't like their cervix pounded hard as it FRIGGING HURTS.

Some ladies do like their cervixes played with aggressively. 

I'll agree I've not run into anyone who thinks their orgasm centers around the cervix. I've had plenty of ladies report they orgasm from large penis in the vagina moved in the right ways.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Obv said:


> I will take your call I'm meant as is, since it's well-intentioned. However, you were grossly miss understanding my knowledge of female anatomy and the reproductive system. I could draw a diagram right now that any female gynaecologist would complement. For example, I am well aware that the cervix itself doesn't have any nerve endings whereas the G spot is packed with them. This is why I was generalizing all vaginal orgasms, but do understand that the intensity and physical responses can vary. There may be something called cervical orgasms, but they are not caused by stimulation of the cervix itself. How could they if the cervix doesn't have any nerves?


Then you puzzle me Obv, if you have such knowledge, why would you say G Spot and Cervical are two ways to refer to the same thing ? They are quite far apart. Even the clit and the g-spot as close as they are yield completely different experiences...

Also, if the cervix has no nerve endings, why does it hurt when it's rammed?


----------



## Obv (Oct 27, 2015)

Nell said:


> Then you puzzle me Obv, if you have such knowledge, why would you say G Spot and Cervical are two ways to refer to the same thing ? They are quite far apart. Even the clit and the g-spot as close as they are yield completely different experiences...
> 
> Also, if the cervix has no nerve endings, why does it hurt when it's rammed?





Obv said:


> I'm not going to put a time on it but once it starts what's needed is to continue in a precise & consistent manner to keep it going. In order to prolong them or ensure multiple orgasns, it needs to be vaginal as opposed to clitoral. This likely directly relates to my description of male edging vs a quick pump & dump. I'm not suggesting not stimulating the clit at all, but the orgasm itself has to originate from deep, vaginal (g spot?) stimulation in a slow manner that builds to a point of explosion that is kept going with similar stimulation. There is also the mental aspect, in that she needs to be comfortable with her partner & sexuality. Any attempt to overthink it purposely extend it on her part will cause it to stop. She needs to just completly let go and let it happen.


Thank you for reading through the speech to text errors. Did you read that comment I quoted here before? I concede I may not be being clear. Clitoral and vaginal are two different beasts completely. Each, but much more so vaginal, can come in many different flavors depending on a number of variables. People are putting names to these flavors such as "cervical", "g-spot", "full body", "squirting". Naming them is fine. I'm less interested in knowing the name of something rather than understanding what it actually is. How does one suggest they achieve a cervical orgasm vs a g-spot orgasms? How do they describe the different experiences & sensations of each? I'm suggesting it's possible (likely?) that many of these things people are putting names to can be achieved from stimulation of the g-spot, entire vagina and even the clitoris. It will depend on how it's built to, mood, rhythm, delayed gratification, and a dozen other things. To say _"a cervical orgasm is caused by stimulating the cervix and a g-spot orgasm is achieved by stimulating the g-spot"_ means absolutely nothing, and I argue is misleading since the cervix doesn't have nerves to stimulate.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Obv said:


> I'm always open to learning and take offence to nothing. Please explain the experience each provide and tips on how one achieves each. I hope I didn't come off as implying there are simply two orgasmic experiences (clitoral and other), as each experience can be unique in some way, Ineas just unaware that vaginal, gspot and cervical were dustict things. It's also possible were are describing similar things using different words or terms of phrases. For example, I suggested vaginal can result in prolonged, minute+ long full body organisims. But they don't always. Maybe you are calling the are just applying different names for these.
> 
> You're an I aren't you. INFJ? Just checked... INTJ. Of course you don't understand how/why I've spent more time interested in my partners orgasms that my own, and might have done insight into them.





Obv said:


> Thank you for reading through the speech to text errors. Did you read that comment I quoted here before? I concede I may not be being clear. Clitoral and vaginal are two different beasts completely. Each, but much more so vaginal, can come in many different flavors depending on a number of variables. People are putting names to these flavors such as "cervical", "g-spot", "full body", "squirting". Naming them is fine. I'm less interested in knowing the name of something rather than understanding what it actually is. How does one suggest they achieve a cervical orgasm vs a g-spot orgasms? How do they describe the different experiences & sensations of each? I'm suggesting it's possible (likely?) that many of these things people are putting names to can be achieved from stimulation of the g-spot, entire vagina and even the clitoris. It will depend on how it's built to, mood, rhythm, delayed gratification, and a dozen other things. To say _"a cervical orgasm is caused by stimulating the cervix and a g-spot orgasm is achieved by stimulating the g-spot"_ means absolutely nothing, and I argue is misleading since the cervix doesn't have nerves to stimulate.


Yep, I read it. 
There have to be nerve endings either in the cervix or adjacent to it/surrounding it otherwise it wouldn't be painful to pound on it for many of us. Supposedly nerve concentrations in that area (the cervix having nerve endings is actually a debated topic) vary between women so some are capable of orgasm and some aren't. Plus apparently according to the article I just linked, yes, there's overlap, but each type of orgasm activates different areas in the brain. That's all I could gather

Pity the one person that experienced cervicals isn't feeling cooperative.


----------



## Obv (Oct 27, 2015)

Nell said:


> Yep, I read it.
> There have to be nerve endings either in the cervix or adjacent to it/surrounding it otherwise it wouldn't be painful to pound on it for many of us. Supposedly nerve concentrations in that area (the cervix having nerve endings is actually a debated topic) vary between women so some are capable of orgasm and some aren't. Plus apparently according to the article I just linked, yes, there's overlap, but each type of orgasm activates different areas in the brain. That's all I could gather
> 
> Pity the one person that experienced cervical isn't feeling cooperative.


The article you linked, and others such as this one (cosmo yeah yeah) are saying the same thing I am. There are basically 2 types, clitoral and vaginal/cervical/g-spot. This is what I've said all along. Were you purposely making my point for me? The later (and to a lesser extent the former) can present in much different intensities and offers a plethora of different physiological experiences depending on a number of variables. Where is it debated that the cervix has nerve endings? Maybe in the sense that global warming is debated, but it doesn't; gynecologists don't debate this. Of course it's attached to the uterus and vaginal walls, so of course banging on that area repeatedly is going to cause discomfort. I'm going to stop now as this is just going in circles.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

HypernovaGirl said:


> I often experience multiple orgasms, but a few days ago I had a single orgasm that lasted about 2 minutes. I know that is nowhere near close to a record, but now I can't help myself wanting to make it to 7, 15, 20 minutes...
> 
> Who experiences long orgasms and do you have any tips on how to make them last longer?


I think giving up on orgasm or any sexual stimulatiom for about a week has effects on my orgasm once I fap after a week of no fapping, it seems to prolong my orgasms and generally feels more erotic.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Why would there not be nerve endings in the cervix? Cervix is not small thing and it does things, there's muscle tissue in there. There are paracervical and intracervical blocks, local anaesthetic injections, used to numb the nerves and block the pain when cervix dilates (when giving birth or when some uterine operation is done). I haven't had either but I think at least in paracervical anaesthesia the injections are quite shallow, some millimetres. I mean, obviously there aren't nerves _in_ the cavity/canal, but in the organ I'm sure there must be nerves. I haven't heard of cervical orgasms either (just pain related to cervix), but I've heard of another orgasmic spot, I forget was it H or U or A or what, that is supposedly deeper in the vagina, perhaps it's the same.

***

I read the articles linked, this cervical orgasm doesn't sound much like g-spot orgasm to me.


----------



## Necrofantasia (Feb 26, 2014)

Obv said:


> The article you linked, and others such as this one (cosmo yeah yeah) are saying the same thing I am. There are basically 2 types, clitoral and vaginal/cervical/g-spot. This is what I've said all along. Were you purposely making my point for me? The later (and to a lesser extent the former) can present in much different intensities and offers a plethora of different physiological experiences depending on a number of variables. Where is it debated that the cervix has nerve endings? Maybe in the sense that global warming is debated, but it doesn't; gynecologists don't debate this. Of course it's attached to the uterus and vaginal walls, so of course banging on that area repeatedly is going to cause discomfort. I'm going to stop now as this is just going in circles.


I think we understood the article differently. 


> In fact, Komisaruk reports in the journal, the brain areas for *clitoral, cervical and vaginal* stimulation cluster together but only overlap _*slightly*_, like a "cluster of grapes."


My understanding here is that they argue that there are two groups based on location rather than _feeling_, whereas you're arguing cervical stimulation isn't a thing because it supposedly has no nerve endings, and everything that isn't clitoral falls within the vaginal scope. 
With regards to sensation the article makes a distinction between vaginal and cervical based on that quote else why mention cervical stimulation separately at all? Why not specify that vaginal/cervical are exactly the same thing?
Even your Cosmo article makes sure not to lump G spot and cervical together in the same group, but merely points out they're similar. Even the method for attainment is different, you don't need a long, girthy dildo for a g-spot orgasm, just a curved one. But if it's all the same to you then ¯\_(ツ)_/¯.

Also not all gynos are in agreement about this:


> There are nerve endings in the cervix. They are less dense than other areas but some women have a quite sensitive cervix.


But I'm getting a strong vibe that you're going to ultimately believe whatever you want (can't argue with someone that apparently has the latest scoops on what gynecologists discuss and don't discuss) so I think I'm done here. e_e


----------



## Obv (Oct 27, 2015)

Jamaia said:


> Why would there not be nerve endings in the cervix? Cervix is not small thing and it does things, there's muscle tissue in there. There are paracervical and intracervical blocks, local anaesthetic injections, used to numb the nerves and block the pain when cervix dilates (when giving birth or when some uterine operation is done). I haven't had either but I think at least in paracervical anaesthesia the injections are quite shallow, some millimetres. I mean, obviously there aren't nerves _in_ the cavity/canal, but in the organ I'm sure there must be nerves. I haven't heard of cervical orgasms either (just pain related to cervix), but I've heard of another orgasmic spot, I forget was it H or U or A or what, that is supposedly deeper in the vagina, perhaps it's the same.


Language. Context. Understanding of physiological inter-connections of tissue & organs. A big 'ol thick cock bottoming out and putting pressure on that entire area, never mind delivering a baby, is most definitely "noticed" by your anatomy. I don't think this is what causes a "cervical orgasm".

I'm still not sure if everyone is talking about the same thing. Here is a video of a cervix (uterus opening) during an orgasm. Is this what people mean by a cervical orgasm?


----------



## Obv (Oct 27, 2015)

Nell said:


> I think we understood the article differently.
> 
> 
> My understanding here is that they argue that there are two groups based on location rather than _feeling_, whereas you're arguing cervical stimulation isn't a thing because it supposedly has no nerve endings, and everything that isn't clitoral falls within the vaginal scope.
> ...


From your link



> I saw a number of gynecologists, all of whom told me that it was impossible for me to feel pain in my cervix due to the lack of nerve endings to the surface.


However, the cervix is connected to the rest of the body. Inflammation, irritation etc... none of this is good. No tissue is an island, they are all inter-connected.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Obv said:


> Language. Context. Understanding of physiological inter-connections of tissue & organs. A big 'ol thick cock bottoming out and putting pressure on that entire area, never mind delivering a baby, is most definitely "noticed" by your anatomy. I don't think this is what causes a "cervical orgasm".
> 
> I'm still not sure if everyone is talking about the same thing. Here is a video of a cervix (uterus opening) during an orgasm. Is this what people mean by a cervical orgasm?


I thought cervical orgasm simply meant orgasming from some kind of stimulation to cervix (alone?). Like clitoral orgasm would be orgasming from clit stimulation, g spot orgasm from g spot stimulation, and then an individual might be subjectively able to differentiate between the sensations even if different kinds of stimulation are combined. Big ol' cock bottoming out would suffice to stimulate the cervix, I suppose, lol. I don't know if cervical orgasm entails the uterus or cervix doing something it normally doesn't do when orgasming, but I thought uterus spasms at least a little bit with any orgasm, that's probably what the video showed.

Also paracervical anaesthesia is for the pain in the earlier stages of the delivery, when the cervix is opening and causing pain (not for when the baby is actually pushing through). 

I tried and there's sensation on the surface or cervix, maybe there isn't sensation in the interior surface (in the tissue lining the canal I mean), but for sex isn't it enough if the vaginal surface of cervix is sensitive?


----------



## Obv (Oct 27, 2015)

Jamaia said:


> I tried and there's sensation on the surface or cervix


I'm sure there are others, but off the top of my head I see two ways to get to the bottom of this. I recommend both. 1) Ask your gynecologist about your self-discovery experience and what it might mean, and 2) We explore the phenomenon together and report back to the group. Because science


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

bruh said:


> I think giving up on orgasm or any sexual stimulatiom for about a week has effects on my orgasm once I fap after a week of no fapping, it seems to prolong my orgasms and generally feels more erotic.


Definitely not my case... That was my 3rd fuck on that day.


----------



## HypernovaGirl (May 9, 2016)

HugtheVoid said:


> They aren't the same. I have cervical, g-spot, and clitoral. They are 3 different orgasms in 3 different parts of the anatomy.


I know you mentioned not really liking sharing much on these topics, but you also mentioned being really curious about it... Apparently we are *all very curious* about the cervical, and you seem to be in an unique position to enlighten us... 
It would be highly appreciated if you could describe the different sensations between cervical and g-spot.


----------



## Jamaia (Dec 17, 2014)

Obv said:


> I'm sure there are others, but off the top of my head I see two ways to get to the bottom of this. I recommend both. 1) Ask your gynecologist about your self-discovery experience and what it might mean, and 2) We explore the phenomenon together and report back to the group. Because science


Like I said I haven't ever thought of cervix orgasms, and my experience in cervical sensations is limited to pain and just the general sensitivity to touch, and the touch is not very acute/clear sensation at that. Pain is related to child birth and after that an occasional sharp pain, like a stabbing feeling, during intercourse. I haven't felt much when an IUD has been inserted or taken out. Still I'm really surprised if the scientific consensus is that the cervix is numb, and if someone says they can orgasm from cervical stimulation I wouldn't doubt that experience per se.


----------

